# Flood trailers on the market



## jUST 1 mORE (Jan 14, 2011)

We have a travel trailer aution place down here and would like to know if anyone has info on them and the trailers they sell.. Looked at several today and each one had evidence of what appeared to be a water line inside the trailer.. like they had been in a flood. Some had a water line as high as 6" up the interior wall.. had to look very hard to find it in most cases as they have replaced the carpet, restained the paneling and replaced trim... but, looking inside storage cabinets and such,, you could definitly see the water line... Wouldn"t they need to disclose this to the buyer???? Is there any way to tell where these trailers come from??? 

This is their add:::
On Saturday Jan 15th at 11 am located at 7725 78th St. N. Pinellas Park, Fl 33781 we will sell at Public Auction 75 Plus Travel trailers, selling  ABSOLUTE!! there are  no reserves, no minimums, they will sell  to the highest bidders. They are 2005â€™s,and 2006's Name brands like Fleetwood, Gulfstream, Jayco,   Outback, Trail lite , Forest River and more. Most have slide outs, awnings, and holding tanks, This will be a great opportunity for you to save thousands of dollars on the purchase of a quality name brand  travel trailer at a fraction of the current NADA actual cash value, and give your family something they will remember always.
 You alone will determine the price you choose to pay. You can preview Friday Jan 14th 8am-6pm and Sat from 7am until Auction . Visit our website for more information  www.jmarauctioncompany.com or phone Jerry at 1-727-388-7900. 

Hopefully one of you will have some info on this...   :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

The title may show that they are flooded rvs.  I would not want to have one.  Major problems would crop up later IMO.  I saw onelisted in Ga and they told it had been flooded.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

I think I will call and ask that very question. I will post back tomorrow with there answer.


----------



## big bilko (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

Dont think they came from here.Most of ours went out to sea. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

We had a customer the other day bring in a furnace that would not work.  We tore it down and found mud inside everything.  When we showed him the pictures and the mud, he admitted he knew it had been flooded.  Just a small example of what you will find in a flooded trailer.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

Hey Ken, maybe that is what is wrong with the furnace in Rod's RV. Just maybe it is flooded with saltwater & mud from MB. JK ROD.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

OK I called jmarauctioncompany and spoke with Jerry. he assured me that the trailers are NOT flooded out trailers. He also said all have a clean title.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

So where did the water line the guy saw come from??


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

Well Ken, I am only guessing here,,,, Maybe the man of the house had a hard time finding the bath room   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

Are they FEMA trailers?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

NASH he did not say, but I bet they was


----------



## jUST 1 mORE (Jan 16, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market



> H2H1 - 1/15/2011  3:51 PM
> 
> Well Ken, I am only guessing here,,,, Maybe the man of the house had a hard time finding the bath room   :laugh:  :laugh:



Thank you for following up on this.. however.. we saw waterlines in bedrooms, living roms, everywhere.. The outsides of these things look spectacular.. but when you crawl up under them you see rusted pipes and bolts.. even the inside of the tires looked like they had been submerged in mud... 
May have to go back over there and confront ole Jerry and point out some of the waterline areas and see what his explanation is


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Re: Flood trailers on the market

like I said he STATED that they were not flooded model, but there are only a few honest sale men, and I know of only one and that is Ken at GTS. I know if I was in the area I would go and look for myself and ask so many questions he  would ask me to leave. :laugh:


----------

